# Buying a car



## greenwd (Dec 25, 2012)

I want to purchase a cheap car to get around Canberra during the year I'll be working there. Any ideas on the best way to find out what's available?


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Try through Gumtree or Ebay!


----------



## barneydepp (Jan 5, 2013)

a car must be totally stunning. please suggest me something.


----------



## barneydepp (Jan 5, 2013)

despirately waiting


----------



## barneydepp (Jan 5, 2013)

something cool


----------



## barneydepp (Jan 5, 2013)

gadgets in the cAr


----------



## barneydepp (Jan 5, 2013)

what about fuel effeciency


----------



## barneydepp (Jan 5, 2013)

don't do scratching


----------



## Kantata (Jan 7, 2013)

If you're eyeballing used cars, Gumtree is great, and so is Carsales.com.au. There's also Countrycars.com.au if you're shopping from a more rural area before you go to Canberra.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Lol u think Prius is a cheap car? I guess we all have different ideas of cheap. Poster why don't u put ur price maybe someone can assist?

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------

